# DUNE sandworm - done!



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Hi fellows,
today I finished my DUNE sandworm model from Revell. I made a lot of modifications, but see by yourself:

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Sandowormfronttop.jpg

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Sandowormmouthtop.jpg

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Sandowormbacktop.jpg

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Sandowormtop.jpg

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/SandowormFremen.jpg

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Sandowormfront.jpg

Comments are appreciated.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

My comments are as follows...


*WOW,* that is a damn cool model! I've never seen that before, is it new?

excellent paint work as well, it looks perfect to me.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

That's as nice as I've ever seen that model look. Ever.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Very nice job :thumbsup:

Not knowing about the kit what mods did you do?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice work Marco!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I got this kit as well as the ornithopter in a collection I bought years ago. I tried to sell them for about 6 months and couldn't find anyone who was remotely interested!! I ended up selling them at a club meeting for $8 the pair. They're now highly sought after kits!! Yours is the first buildup I've seen and you've done an excellent job mate! Well done!!

Chris.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome job, Marco!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have never seen the kit before, did you add the Fremen?


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Nova Designs said:


> I've never seen that before, is it new?


No, it`s from 1985. That you never see one before may be based on the "quality" of the kit (*shiver*).


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

That's excellent Marco! I've never seen that nice of a build up on this kit. Most excellent!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Awesome job, Marco!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I have never seen the kit before, did you add the Fremen?


There are some Fremen included in that kit. It really adds a sense of the size of the worm.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

AJ-1701 said:


> Not knowing about the kit what mods did you do?


Well, I`ld like to show you pictures of a normal built, but I never found anyone in the web, and I never saw another one in real life. I`ll try to explain how it would look in the original form, adding some pics from original parts I made while building:

1.) I altered the base. Normally there are three worms, I covered the one in front with the dune (made from Avex Apoxy over a dense foam core) and added the bronze letters DUNE to it. This is the original base: http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Base.jpg

Here the modifications "in progress":
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Basemockup1.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/BaseAves1.jpg

2.) The inner mouth is ridiculous in kit-form, I made it completely new from Aves Apoxy and small steel rods as teeth. The original one was just a big hole: http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Wurmmaulroh.jpg

3.) When you build the worm just out of box, you end up with HUGE gaps between the segments. I closed them with Avey Apoxy.
Kit version: http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Wurmroh.jpg

Aves in use: http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/WurmAves.jpg

4.) The worm goes straight up into the air originally, at a nearly 90 degree angle. I cutted some segments so that I was able to arrange the worm more parallel to the ground, so that it looks *heavy. *
* 
*5.) The tail was handed in a similar manner, it goes straight into the air normally, but that would look like the tail of a rattlesnake. So I changed it in a way that it looks like the movie scenes when a worm goes back into the sand.

Here is the rough model, build, but not painted: http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Wurmkomplett.jpg


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

That's the ol' styrene kit? Now I'm _really_ impressed:thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, you really did a lot of improvments... and they make a huge difference. Nice!


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

I've heard some less than flattering comments about this kit in the past and judging by the photos of it in it's raw state they seem to be all too true!
What you have done with it is outstanding.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Great job ! You made a silk purse oiut of that sow's ear that's for sure. Definitely not a subject you see done very often. Congrats man !


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Fantastic job on one of the top ten worst kits of all time....outstanding.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Great job!!

Here's what my original unmodified version looks like.....



Note the authentic layer of dust over the base.....


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Awesome work, Marco! Outstanding! :thumbsup:


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazing. I'm a fan of your work!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Bruce Bishop said:


> Great job!!
> 
> Here's what my original unmodified version looks like.....
> 
> ...


Hey, another sandworm built! Cool. I never saw one before. Thanks for sharing!

Besides from that: Thanks for all the praise! 
You really embarass me...


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> That's the ol' styrene kit? Now I'm _really_ impressed:thumbsup:


Cool what human hands can do with a little Aves Apoxy, paint, and a vision to reach, mh?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Bruce Bishop said:


> Great job!!
> 
> Here's what my original unmodified version looks like.....


OUCH, MY EYES! :freak:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Brilliant job, Marco.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

After seeing the magnificent work on the Sandworm, I feel like redoing my own stock version. But I have too many kits already that I'm not working on, so I guess I will resist the urge after all. 

I only posted mine to show everybody who was curious what the kit looks like out of the box. The comparison really shows off the great work done on the other kit!

P.S. Marco - I sent you a PM through Hobbytalk, after reading the one you sent me. Just let me know what you need.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Bruce Bishop said:


> I only posted mine to show everybody who was curious what the kit looks like out of the box. The comparison really shows off the great work done on the other kit!


Thanks for the praise! 

I got your PM, I answered already. Thanks for helping!


----------



## hollyhobby (Jun 7, 2009)

*The dune model kits are sold on ebay right now*

The dune model kits are sold on ebay right now 



best regards
hollyhobby


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Yes! That is great!! Nice job polishing the turd


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

You go, Marco! Very impressive!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Kanaan said:


> You go, Marco! Very impressive!


Thanks!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Back in the day, Bruce's was the 1st time I saw this kit. Was able to
track one down about a year later. Still MIB sitting on my stash pile.
Hoping to get to it someday!

Great work on yours, Marco... will have to save these photo's for
a future reference!

Buc


----------

